# It's A New Year Oglethorpe Co 2015



## Todd E




----------



## Arrow3

I guess I'll get it started. 

Last day of duck season spent in an Oglethorpe County swamp. Just me and my buddy Rock .


----------



## Triple C

Son and a buddy of his with a little success in one of our beaver ponds back during duck season.


Nice porker from a week ago.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Turkey success (Youth Weekend)*

Got this bird in the Glades area Sunday AM. The first bird for my youngest son.  Wonderful Morning.  Not much gobbling, but it worked out 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=836752


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Got this bird in the Glades area Sunday AM. The first bird for my youngest son.  Wonderful Morning.  Not much gobbling, but it worked out
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=836752



Pretty special right there BD!!!  I know you son was some kind of excited.  What a thrill for dad to be along with him on his 1st bird.  Happy for you and your son!


----------



## Todd E

………………….


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice pig Todd*

I like that AR setup you got.  Good luck with some more pigs.


----------



## Triple C

*Nice Porker!*

Todd...Pretty good porker right there!  Hoping we're harassing them enough on our place to keep them from becoming regular residents.


----------



## jbird1

So how have the birds been acting this season so far?  Between youth soccer and other obstacles, I haven't been able to make it out to take some temperatures.  The sign I was seeing before the season looked promising...just haven't had a minute to get after 'em.


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> So how have the birds been acting this season so far?  Between youth soccer and other obstacles, I haven't been able to make it out to take some temperatures.  The sign I was seeing before the season looked promising...just haven't had a minute to get after 'em.



Pretty slim at our place.  Not near the turkeys here now as there was a couple of years ago.  Not sure if it can attributed to the wet springs of the last 2 Springs or predation but we're not seeing what we're accustomed to in years past.  Great habitat...plenty of food and cover but too few turkeys.  Son connected on a nice Tom Monday morn on Redlands but he always does down there.  Has a honey hole that produces every year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*h...*



jbird1 said:


> So how have the birds been acting this season so far?  Between youth soccer and other obstacles, I haven't been able to make it out to take some temperatures.  The sign I was seeing before the season looked promising...just haven't had a minute to get after 'em.



I have been 5 times in the last 2 weeks at different locations.  Birds are either not vocal or are few and far between this year.  We were able to get my youngest son a nice bird, but it only gobbled twice.  I am gonna keep at it for the next few weeks then start trout fishing


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> I have been 5 times in the last 2 weeks at different locations.  Birds are either not vocal or are few and far between this year.  We were able to get my youngest son a nice bird, but it only gobbled twice.  I am gonna keep at it for the next few weeks then start trout fishing



I hear ya on the trout fishing!  My 12 yr. old (torn ACL and all) and I went out Sunday morning and he was hollerin' uncle in about an hour saying his hands were frozen.  I had advised him not to walk to the listening spot eating pop tarts with no gloves on but you know how well they listen at that age.  So we headed back to camp....was 27 degrees.  No birds heard or seen but I wouldn't exactly call it a strong effort.


----------



## Triple C

What's happened to the turkey population in NE Oglethorpe?  Great habitat...no pressure...NO birds!!!  Weird???


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*No clue*



Triple C said:


> What's happened to the turkey population in NE Oglethorpe?  Great habitat...no pressure...NO birds!!!  Weird???



I have been several times in the last week.  Have heard a total of 2 birds and they were across property lines.  Each gobbled 2 times and that was it.  I did have a friend get one in Clouds creek area Sunday AM.  He snuck in silent on him.  Not much sign on my clubs at this time, I think they moved off to greener pastures.  Also, have not seen any signs of any jakes which concerns me as well.  Ran cameras all thru deer season and only a couple of adult birds showed up all season.


----------



## Triple C

Well....Season ended Friday with not a single bird taken at our place.  Son got 2 from Redlands but nothing in OC.  1st time in 5 seasons we didn't have good numbers of birds at our place.  Just strange to see the turkey population dwindle.  Hope it was just on our place and not a trend around N. GA.

On another note...put out 750 lbs of Oglethorpe Feed and Farm Supply deer feed yesterday.  Deer love that stuff!  Also planted 6 Dunstan chestnuts a couple of weeks back.  A big THX to Todd E for giving me a shout out when he saw them at Walmart on the east side.  Trees look really healthy.


----------



## Arrow3

Treed one last night on a quick hunt in OC.


----------



## jbird1

Nice!


----------



## Arrow3

video from the other night.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> video from the other night.



Good stuff!!!  Brings back a lot of memories from when I was growing up.  Thx for sharing!


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Good stuff!!!  Brings back a lot of memories from when I was growing up.  Thx for sharing!



You're welcome!  I plan on sharing some more as the summer goes on. Did ya make it down this way this weekend?


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> You're welcome!  I plan on sharing some more as the summer goes on. Did ya make it down this way this weekend?



Came down Friday and then went to Athens Regional bout lunch on Saturday to lay eyes on the latest grand young-un.  Pretty special weekend.  Won't be too long til the lil feller will be helping out around the farm!  Number 4.

We need to have a BBQ sometime during the summer for all the OC hunters, both resident and non-resident, that post to this thread.


----------



## Milkman

I went to my club just south of Salem Saturday.  I put my corn feeder up for the pigs. I had taken it down for turkey season. 

Hopefully it wont be too hot to shoot one or two pigs this summer.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Came down Friday and then went to Athens Regional bout lunch on Saturday to lay eyes on the latest grand young-un.  Pretty special weekend.  Won't be too long til the lil feller will be helping out around the farm!  Number 4.
> 
> We need to have a BBQ sometime during the summer for all the OC hunters, both resident and non-resident, that post to this thread.




Congratulations! 

I wound up being around about all weekend other then going out to dinner with my wife last night. We'll get together soon.


----------



## georgia_home

Fyi oglers. Google recently updated their Sat pics.check your places.

Mine is within a year or 1.5 or so. Prior was 3-4ish


----------



## Arrow3

Oglethorpe got pounded today...Reports of a tornado in Maxeys... This was at my house near Sandy Cross.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9517345#post9517345


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Put out my cameras last Saturday*

Over some mineral sites.  Hope to pick up some good pictures over the summer.  Turkey season ended tough for me, my son got a nice bird real early, but other than that it was silent.  

Arrow, if you find some quality land and need a couple of Quality buck minded hunters, let me know.  I've got several clubs there in Sandy Cross / Cloud creek area, but if the right situation arises, I may be interested.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Over some mineral sites.  Hope to pick up some good pictures over the summer.  Turkey season ended tough for me, my son got a nice bird real early, but other than that it was silent.
> 
> Arrow, if you find some quality land and need a couple of Quality buck minded hunters, let me know.  I've got several clubs there in Sandy Cross / Cloud creek area, but if the right situation arises, I may be interested.



I haven't been able to find anything yet....I don't want to join another club. I either want to start my own club with friends of find a small tract to hunt by myself.


----------



## Arrow3

The Oglethorpe County coons better watch out....Here's my new 5 month pup "nothin' but a Flirt"


----------



## Arrow3

It's been hot down here in Oglethorpe county lately .... I haven't even put out any trail cams this year. I've went coon hunting a time or two but it's still so hot at night that it's not hardly worth it.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> It's been hot down here in Oglethorpe county lately .... I haven't even put out any trail cams this year. I've went coon hunting a time or two but it's still so hot at night that it's not hardly worth it.



Arrow...My least favorite time of the year.  Too hot and too early to do any habitat work or fall plots other than keep the few trees watered we put out this year.  Too hot to hang stands.  Not complaining...just statin' the truth!  Kinda like sitting' in air-conditioning this time of year. 

But...October will be here before you know it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Yes, it is too hot to do much right now*

I just got back from a day in the woods and we moved several box stands to more strategic areas and repaired several.  I also had another trailcam get up and walk away .  This particular cam was in a very isolated spot in a large swampy area (cloud's creek) that I would have never thought anyone would find.  I had just purchased it less than a month ago and placed it out 3 weeks back.  Very frustrating.  Good luck to you fellow OC hunters this fall.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> I just got back from a day in the woods and we moved several box stands to more strategic areas and repaired several.  I also had another trailcam get up and walk away .  This particular cam was in a very isolated spot in a large swampy area (cloud's creek) that I would have never thought anyone would find.  I had just purchased it less than a month ago and placed it out 3 weeks back.  Very frustrating.  Good luck to you fellow OC hunters this fall.



That stinks...had a Tree Lounge grow legs and walk off one time...still bothers me to this day the nerve of some folks.


----------



## 22 hunter

how are the acorns looking in OC?


----------



## Arrow3

22 hunter said:


> how are the acorns looking in OC?



I saw sawtooth that were loaded.


----------



## Arrow3

I got this buck on camera in Oglethorpe this week.....





Please don't ask because I'm not gonna say where...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Thats a great buck...*

There are still some nice bucks in OC.  Not many any better than that one however.  I hope you get a shot at him this fall.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> There are still some nice bucks in OC.  Not many any better than that one however.  I hope you get a shot at him this fall.



X2!!!  Hoping you have an up close and personal encounter with that bad boy this fall.


----------



## Arrow3

Guys, I saw an absolute giant last night in Oglethorpe County. 150-160 incher not far out of Lexington on 77 towards Elberton. Incredible Buck. I went back after passing him on side of the road to get a better look. The buck just stood there and finally eased in the woods. I can't hunt anywhere near where I saw him but I sure hope one lucky hunter gets him this season. I don't want to get specific with the spot out of the respect of who may be hunting there .


----------



## Kris87

Arrow3 said:


> Guys, I saw an absolute giant last night in Oglethorpe County. 150-160 incher not far out of Lexington on 77 towards Elberton. Incredible Buck. I went back after passing him on side of the road to get a better look. The buck just stood there and finally eased in the woods. I can't hunt anywhere near where I saw him but I sure hope one lucky hunter gets him this season. I don't want to get specific with the spot out of the respect of who may be hunting there .



Was it before or after Aycock road?


----------



## Arrow3

Before


----------



## Arrow3

If you hunt on Aycock give a shout sometime and swing by the house. I only live a few minutes from there.


----------



## Arrow3

Same property as the 12 pointer (which didn't show all week)


----------



## jbird1

Sweet!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*It is about to ramp up now...*

Club work days on both my clubs here in the next 3 weekends.  Lots of double ladder stands need to be visited and new straps and camo material installed.  Bush hogging, food plot planting all to be done soon.  We are seeing more fawns on trailcams this year 

My club in clouds creek has amended our bylaws to only allow 2 does per club membership and also only bucks above 115 B&C can be taken.  Our doe numbers have dwindled and we must take care of them.  I am not sure if we have a shooter buck on the property, but you never know what will walk thru during rut.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford Dawg....a friend of mine saw a big Buck standing on the side of the road on your club in Sandy Cross last week.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Excellent....*



Arrow3 said:


> Buford Dawg....a friend of mine saw a big Buck standing on the side of the road on your club in Sandy Cross last week.



We hear reports of several nice ones seen every year crossing the road.  Hopefully he will be around once season kicks in.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*My clubs are...*

1) Pretty much downtown Sandy Cross (within 1/2 mile of the store)
2) In Clouds Creek, off Smithsonia Road

I use to lease all that land around Loyd Smith on the south side of the big farm 20 years ago plus all the property across from the big farm down to HWY 77.  It was Champion Paper company, had over 1000 acres to myself, dad, uncle and grandfather.  Those were the days.  We killed some very nice bucks in the 70, 80s and early 90s.  Then we lost it all.  There are houses all there now for most part.  

OC has some good bucks still, but the herd has been shot down in many areas.  Our clubs included.  We are trying to limit doe kills for awhile.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> 1) Pretty much downtown Sandy Cross (within 1/2 mile of the store)
> 2) In Clouds Creek, off Smithsonia Road
> 
> I use to lease all that land around Loyd Smith on the south side of the big farm 20 years ago plus all the property across from the big farm down to HWY 77.  It was Champion Paper company, had over 1000 acres to myself, dad, uncle and grandfather.  Those were the days.  We killed some very nice bucks in the 70, 80s and early 90s.  Then we lost it all.  There are houses all there now for most part.
> 
> OC has some good bucks still, but the herd has been shot down in many areas.  Our clubs included.  We are trying to limit doe kills for awhile.



Yeah. My house sits there. Did yall have it when it burned?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*No. After we left*



Arrow3 said:


> Yeah. My house sits there. Did yall have it when it burned?



We had our camp right on Watkins farm road almost where Lloyd smith intersects. We had that whole block of land next to and behind bridges farm. We had that whole square of land from hwy 77 to Lloyd smith. I believe u live in that area. And we had 200 acres on other side of loud smith back down Watkins farm towards sandy cross. Only 4/5 of us hunting it for many years. It was best hunting you could imagine. There were boatloads of deer back then and some huge bucks. U killed a 130+ class buck it was no big deal. Cut horns off and go on. My grandfather killed a 160+ buck right at corner of 77 and Watkins farm on that creek that crosses 77 in the dip. I believe u have a buddy who lives on that corner.   The hunting there 20-30 years ago was unbelievable. I am telling my age now


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> We had our camp right on Watkins farm road almost where Lloyd smith intersects. We had that whole block of land next to and behind bridges farm. We had that whole square of land from hwy 77 to Lloyd smith. I believe u live in that area. And we had 200 acres on other side of loud smith back down Watkins farm towards sandy cross. Only 4/5 of us hunting it for many years. It was best hunting you could imagine. There were boatloads of deer back then and some huge bucks. U killed a 130+ class buck it was no big deal. Cut horns off and go on. My grandfather killed a 160+ buck right at corner of 77 and Watkins farm on that creek that crosses 77 in the dip. I believe u have a buddy who lives on that corner.   The hunting there 20-30 years ago was unbelievable. I am telling my age now



What your calling Watkins farm is actually Sandy Cross rd.  Yeah I live right there and have several small tracts to hunt around here. I can actually hunt a spot on that small creek your talking about but I haven't checked it out this year. Steven has moved from down here.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Your right...*



Arrow3 said:


> What your calling Watkins farm is actually Sandy Cross rd.  Yeah I live right there and have several small tracts to hunt around here. I can actually hunt a spot on that small creek your talking about but I haven't checked it out this year. Steven has moved from down here.



Sandy Cross road it is.  Yes that creek right behind where Steven lived on the corner.  Used to be a logging road that went from 77 up between that creek and the other one on the property.  Road dead ended into the back of the the big field on Loyd Smith.  My granddad killed a goliath of a buck there in the early 80s.  Great hunting back in the day.  Good luck hunting in there, maybe one just like him will show up.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Please wear your snakeboots in OC*

This was killed in the Sandy Cross area the other day.  It is on the property were my camp is located.  Scary to see a rattler of this size there.


----------



## Triple C

BD...5 years on our farm every week we've yet to run across a rattler.  I know they are there but just haven't encountered one and hope we don't!  Always wear snake boots this time of year as a precaution.

This is not an Oglethorpe Co. harvest but a couple of OC hunters.  My boys left for CO last Sunday morning for pronghorn/elk bow hunt.  They arrived late Monday afternoon.  Got 1st pic about 8:30 Tuesday morn and 2nd pic about 7:30 p.m.  Both sons connected on pronghorns.  They left southern CO yesterday and are now in the wilderness area outside of Aspen on a DIY bow hunt for elk.  Hope to get another pic in the next few days with a nice elk!


----------



## Milkman

Congrats to the boys !!!


----------



## Arrow3

Awesome job on the pronghorns!!!

Buford Dawg? Are you sure someone isn't pulling your leg? Ive never seen a rattler on this side of the county....

Been working with my pup...She's almost 8 months old and doing great.  She treed one by herself this past week ....


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> This was killed in the Sandy Cross area the other day.  It is on the property were my camp is located.  Scary to see a rattler of this size there.



Hope those things are starting to slip into N Oglethorpe now!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Dead serious!*

Killed about 3 miles north of sandy cross store on Lexington-Carlton road. That thing was very mature?


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> Killed about 3 miles north of sandy cross store on Lexington-Carlton road. That thing was very mature&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Stickman

*Checking in*

How's everyone's property and food plots looking? This rain is right on time. I am looking somewhat forward to the season. I'll be hunting alone on my place this season. My son has joined the Air Force and is away in basic training in Texas. We have hunted together since he was 8. He shot his first deer in Oglethorpe county.He will be missed this season. Some of y'all know where I'm at..so keep in touch. Semper Fi.


----------



## hicktownboy

It was pretty soggy down there yesterday. We had a planned work day but there wasn't much you could do with the plots as they were too wet. We checked stands and cleared over hanging branches on roads. The food plots that were planted early are doing just fine. We have oats on some plots already 3 inches tall, clover just poking through and brassica starting up as well. Should be a good year for plots with the moisture in the ground. Good luck to all Oglethorpe County.


----------



## Stickman

My clover is looking good. I planted Regal graze(white Ladino) with brassicas last year on a 3/4 acre plot and the clover has grown well. I overseeded a little Durana and Trophy Radish last week and it's already germinated in the bare spots. Should be right in a month...


----------



## Triple C

Stickman...Remember my 1st year hunting when our oldest left for college.  A little melancholy for a few hunts without him around.  That was back in the mid 90s.  Now hunting with my grandson.  We planted about 2 weeks ago.  Also have a timber harvest going on right now and probably won't be finished until the end of October.  Thinning our pines.  Snapped this pic friday afternoon of a flock of turkeys enjoying the early sprouts of Buck Forage Oats in one of our plots.  Here's wishing all the OC hunters out there a safe and memorable hunting season!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Was down Friday and Saturday*

Wet is all I can say.  My camper has sprung a leak so I spent most of time dealing with that.  Still got some patching to do as soon as the rain stops which looks like it will be a week out or so.  I did get to sit in the stand 2 times and saw a few does while I was in the woods.  Our clear cut in Clouds creek club was sprayed by timber company 2 weeks ago and the scrub oaks have turned brown, but the briars and other green stuff is still green.  We are worried it will look like a desert, but so far it hasn't died off like we imagined.  The planted pines are 2 years old now and the timber company is trying to kill off the competing trees I assume.  Good luck this year to all OC hunters.


----------



## bamajax

Fellow OC hunters and residents. My buddy and I bought a house last year down in OC in the Carlton area off Ruffs road. We bought it because we got tired of staying in a camper when we would come down to hunt. Two weeks ago we went down and found that someone had broke in to our house and stole two guns along ammo and some other hunting stuff. Just wanted to put the word out there in case someone hears of anyone trying to sell a couple small caliber rifles. One was a Ruger 22 with a scope and the other was a Remington 22 mag with a scope. They also got a pair of Nikon binoculars. So if anyone hears of anything please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Arrow3

I can't stand a thief . I'll keep an eye out around here . I don't live far from that area.


----------



## 22 hunter

Is the white oak crop decent near the philomath end?


----------



## Chestnut

*rain*

how much rain down that way ( Goose Pond Road) 
 anyone know ?????
 thanks chestnut


----------



## Hoyt804

bamajax said:


> Fellow OC hunters and residents. My buddy and I bought a house last year down in OC in the Carlton area off Ruffs road. We bought it because we got tired of staying in a camper when we would come down to hunt. Two weeks ago we went down and found that someone had broke in to our house and stole two guns along ammo and some other hunting stuff. Just wanted to put the word out there in case someone hears of anyone trying to sell a couple small caliber rifles. One was a Ruger 22 with a scope and the other was a Remington 22 mag with a scope. They also got a pair of Nikon binoculars. So if anyone hears of anything please PM me. Thanks



How far down Ruffs Road are you? I just leased some property on that road and will keep an eye out.


----------



## Todd E

bamajax, 

If you do the FB deal, look up the OC FB page. They posted today that they had identified a suspect on some recent activity. He had been captured on camera snooping around. I wanna say it was in Carlton.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*What is up in OC this year?*

Someone came into our campground one day/night last week and borrowed a nice truckload of our deer camp firewood.  We had it stacked under a shed to keep dry and they backed up to it and helped themselves.  Didn't bother anything else thankfully.  And our campsite is looked over daily by several neighbors who live close by and on the property.


----------



## dawg7478

Chestnut said:


> how much rain down that way ( Goose Pond Road)
> anyone know ?????
> thanks chestnut



My club is out Goosepond Rd. also. I was out on Wed. The main dirt road was ok in most spots, but I bet it is pretty bad now. The roads inside the club were ridiculous already-a crummy weekend to be out-period.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Yall be careful on the roads...*

One of my club members hit a 200+ hog on Lexington-Carlton road right before you get to the bridge going to Carlton Saturday.  Major damage to his bumper and all the plastics on his F150.  Hog got up and ran off


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Wet weeked again...*

Boy, Saturday was a mess.  Walked 500 yards in the dark to a box stand in middle of our clear cut and got to it and the high winds had blown it over last week.  My son and I looked at each other, laughed and trekked back to the truck and by that time, it was downpouring and we went and had breakfast a Sandy Cross café and called it a morning.  The afternoon was better and one of our members sons' took at 2.5 yo 8 pointer.  His first buck so we were excited for him.  A few deer sightings (does) and that was about it.  Only heard 3 shots all weekend.  Here's hoping for dryer weather next weekend.


----------



## Triple C

BD...That's too funny in a good way!  Least you got a good breakfast out of the deal.  The last 3 saturdays have been blow outs with all the rain.  Not a single sit this year so far for me.  Son sat for 1st time yesterday afternoon for the 1st hunt on our property this year.  Weather forecast looks awesome for the rest of the week so hopefully everyone will have a good opener on Saturday.

Congrats to your member's son on his 1st buck.  Always a special moment.


----------



## jbird1

Didn't get to go this weekend...patiently waiting for the report.


----------



## hicktownboy

I saw deer in hardwoods this weekend. All were feeding on acorns. Saw a couple of small bucks but no mature bucks. Saw a hog and some of our members killed hogs Sunday. Not too many shots at all this weekend since it wasn't doe days.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Beatiful weekend!!!*

We had a large group at our camp, a big fish fry on Saturday with friends and family.  The weather was outstanding and nice and cold in the AM.  We saw a few does as far as hunting.  Acorns are falling here and there and what deer were seen were in the hardwoods.  Very few shots around us, which was really good to hear.  One of our members in clouds creek shot a respectable 8 point, guessing 110-115.  I did not see it personally, only a text.  Scrapes are showing up and got some small bucks on trailcams.  Can't wait to go back later this week.


----------



## Arrow3

Heard 5 shots Saturday,  1 Sunday. I was skunked opening morning and only saw a small spike on Sunday. I'm off next Tuesday through Friday and then 2 weeks of 2nd shift which means starting next Tuesday I can hunt every morning for 3 weeks if I want.


----------



## jbird1

That's what I'm talkin' about...It was a gorgeous weekend, no doubt.  It looks like the rain will hold off through the coming weekend.  We'll be headed to camp early Friday as the boys have the day off from school.  I know they're excited to live the camp life for a couple of days....as is Dad.


----------



## hicktownboy

Headed down tomorrow to hunt this weekend. Hoping for more buck action this weekend.


----------



## Triple C

*Warm weekend in OC!*

Not much to report from the Palmetto area from this past weekend other than it was bout too hot to hunt!  Spent all day Saturday taking orders from my wife who decided the cabin needed a "Deep Cleaning".  Whew!!!  Glad that's over.

We're bout halfway thru with timber harvest so it's put a little damper on the hunting front.  Plots looking pretty good though.  Here's a few pics from this weekend.

Always a cool look this time of year at one of the beaver ponds.


25 yr old pines after thinning this past week.


16 yr old pines after their 1st thinning.  Water hole was built in 2012 at lower end of our biggest field.


Plot planted in Buck Forage Oats n durana clover.


Plot planted in Abruzzi rye n clover.


Prime time is only 2 weeks away.  Good luck OC hunters!


----------



## deerhunter092

Hey fellas, i am purchasing a home and 50 acres in southern OC outside of Maxeys next week. I look forward to joining in on giving reports.


----------



## Triple C

deerhunter092 said:


> Hey fellas, i am purchasing a home and 50 acres in southern OC outside of Maxeys next week. I look forward to joining in on giving reports.



Welcome to OC deerhunter!  Great bunch of guys here in here.  I feel like I know most of them and have yet to meet any in person.  We gotta do a bbq sometime for all the guys that post to the OC thread.


----------



## Milkman

Hunting in the Flatwoods area east of Stephens Sat am, Sat PM, Sun Am.    

I saw deer each setting. Nothing I wanted.

Not over a dozen shots fired in hearing distance of me all weekend.  One member shot a small buck and a coyote.


----------



## jbird1

Hunted Sat. and Sun. A.M...it felt more like turkey season out there than deer season with the humidity...but hey, I'll take it.  My son and I had Hogzilla come through Saturday early and catch us off guard while we were still setting up.  It was a huge black boar that appeared to be waist high at the back and as big around as a 55 gal. drum with visible cutters from 50 or so yds.  If we had been settled in a few minutes earlier, we would have had a nice boar head wall mount.  Another youngster in camp got his first deer that morning, a 3 pt. yearling....good stuff!!  Another member saw a few small bucks.  Zero does were seen.

Sunday was about the same activity with a few yearling bucks seen cruising and another hog spotted.  It was a great weekend to be in the woods and  good time was had by all.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Little too hot I think*

I hunted Thursday AM thru Sunday AM.  Saw a few does here and there and then on Saturday AM and Sunday AM, I saw small bucks.  One came into a grunt call as I was about to head home on Sunday AM.  Several members saw small bucks as well on Saturday.  Trailcams are showing nothing to get excited about on our leases


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Welcome to OC deerhunter!  Great bunch of guys here in here.  I feel like I know most of them and have yet to meet any in person.  We gotta do a bbq sometime for all the guys that post to the OC thread.



I think I heard that before the summer got here....


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Good 10*

Killed on our clouds creek club this AM. Killed eating browse in a swamp bottom. No signs of rut yet.


----------



## frdstang90

Any ideas on when the rut is going to hit?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Another big 10 hits the ground*

Clouds creek club again. 4.5 YO buck. By hisself in white oaks.   2nd mature buck this week. We had this one on camera regularly. The one earlier this week we had never seen on camera.  Letting the small bucks walk for years certainly helps.


----------



## deerbuster

Looking forward to joining yall every now and then since my parents have retired and bought a house and a few acres in Oglethorpe. Not sure how much hunting I'll be doing since I have 2 other farms in South Georgia. But I'm looking forward to reading some reports and also giving some!


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> I think I heard that before the summer got here....



Ha!!!  You got that right.  If you don't get it on the calendar then it won't happen.  How bout Saturday, December 5th at 12:30 pm?  I'll throw a few butts on the smoker Friday night and be ready for any of you OC hunters that want to get together for a meet n greet.

PM me if you're interested in coming.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Better get to the woods...*

I know the rain is annoying to hunt in and extended forecast is calling for rain pretty much everyday for next 10 days, but you need to be in the woods.  Bucks are on their feet and moving around very good.  Scrapes are being checked regularly by both does and bucks.  Our members saw numerous deer (does and bucks) this weekend.  Triple, I may be interested in that Dec 5th get together.  I will be back down Wednesday night thru the weekend hoping the big one walks by.

Also, if you have not checked out the deer hunting sub forum, go check out the deer that was killed in OC yesterday.  Unbelievable buck to say the least.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> Ha!!!  You got that right.  If you don't get it on the calendar then it won't happen.  How bout Saturday, December 5th at 12:30 pm?  I'll throw a few butts on the smoker Friday night and be ready for any of you OC hunters that want to get together for a meet n greet.
> 
> PM me if you're interested in coming.



Mighty generous offer, Triple C...appreciate that.  

We had to skip this weekend due to Halloween and a ballgame so this coming weekend's rainy forecast needs to clear up right quick cause huntin' is on the schedule.  I know it's on right now and wish I could be out there all week.  Look forward to hearing about all the chasing going on this week.


----------



## hpurvis

*Slim pickings*

Hunted Sat morn and afternoon. Nothing.. Heard the most shots ever on a Saturday. Sunday morn had a small 3 pointer feed around my stand for 30 minutes on clover and rye, ten walk by my sons stand and kept on going. Saw nothing Sunday afternoon. Didn't hear a shot in the monsoon Sunday. I have 2 shooting houses to hunt from in the rain, so we were hi and dry. 

I am in Vesta area behind fire dept.  We have had almost 3 inches of rain yesterday and today.


----------



## Arrow3

We may float away!


----------



## Milkman

hpurvis said:


> Hunted Sat morn and afternoon. Nothing.. Heard the most shots ever on a Saturday. Sunday morn had a small 3 pointer feed around my stand for 30 minutes on clover and rye, ten walk by my sons stand and kept on going. Saw nothing Sunday afternoon. Didn't hear a shot in the monsoon Sunday. I have 2 shooting houses to hunt from in the rain, so we were hi and dry.
> 
> I am in Vesta area behind fire dept.  We have had almost 3 inches of rain yesterday and today.



Hilton,
Check upstairs and see ifn we may need an ark soon.


----------



## hicktownboy

Anyone seeing any rut activity this week? Normally this is prime time for Oglethorpe.


----------



## 22 hunter

saw a 2.5 year old 7 and 8 point thursday morning alone in ogelthorpe came running in to a grunt call friday morning went to clarke county had a 7 point bumping a doe and grunting nothing serious then saturday went to a different place in ogelthorpe and saw 15 doe's and not a single buck so I don't think its full blown my end of the county seems to be consistent the 10-20th


----------



## hpurvis

*rut*

We ave killed two 8 pointers in past 3 yrs and one was on 18th and the other the 19th. Same stand just 1 yr apart. Didn't hunt it last year due to being out of town.


----------



## hpurvis

*rain*



Milkman said:


> Hilton,
> Check upstairs and see ifn we may need an ark soon.



Yep we may. He says its gonna keep raining.


----------



## frdstang90

We are not seeing any chasing in our club.  I think it is still a little early.


----------



## Todd E

Nine straight days for me so far……….

and it aint happening, nor is it "on".


----------



## Hoyt804

I have seen a good many young bucks pushing does around Vesta and Sandy Cross the past few days.


----------



## frdstang90

This sure is crazy weather.  Sitting in stand with thermocel on and  shorts.


----------



## Craig3758

I own 100acres in Crawford and been hunting hard all week. No rut activity at all although I see deer each time I go in, I haven't seen any chasing or does even look like they in heat! I hear a lot of shots but I'm guessing they just shoot any CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored thing!


----------



## hicktownboy

Rain rain rain rain rain... Our roads are a mess. The warm temps and rain haven't helped huntin conditions.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Hunted 4 days last week...*

Thursday thru Sunday.  Sat in the rain every single hunt, thank goodness for box stands and umbrellas over our double ladders.  Deer movement will minimal.  5 of us hunting saw less than 10 deer during that period.  One decent 8 point was seen.  Others were does.  Our roads on one of our clubs in impassable for most part.  Buddy got stuck and had to call someone to pull him out.  This coming weekend looks much better with clear skies and cold weather.  Hopefully, the nicer bucks will be moving.  And goodness, where are the turkeys.  Both my clubs appear to not even have a turkey on them anymore.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> Thursday thru Sunday.  Sat in the rain every single hunt, thank goodness for box stands and umbrellas over our double ladders.  Deer movement will minimal.  5 of us hunting saw less than 10 deer during that period.  One decent 8 point was seen.  Others were does.  Our roads on one of our clubs in impassable for most part.  Buddy got stuck and had to call someone to pull him out.  This coming weekend looks much better with clear skies and cold weather.  Hopefully, the nicer bucks will be moving.  And goodness, where are the turkeys.  Both my clubs appear to not even have a turkey on them anymore.



Turkeys are always hit or miss on our place these days...usually see/hear more in the Fall though.  I sure do miss the days of huge flocks feeding through during deer season...this would have been the late 80's.


----------



## frdstang90

Buford_Dawg said:


> Thursday thru Sunday.  Sat in the rain every single hunt, thank goodness for box stands and umbrellas over our double ladders.  Deer movement will minimal.  5 of us hunting saw less than 10 deer during that period.  One decent 8 point was seen.  Others were does.  Our roads on one of our clubs in impassable for most part.  Buddy got stuck and had to call someone to pull him out.  This coming weekend looks much better with clear skies and cold weather.  Hopefully, the nicer bucks will be moving.  And goodness, where are the turkeys.  Both my clubs appear to not even have a turkey on them anymore.



Your hunt sounded like  the hunt me and my son had.  We hunted from Thursday-Sunday and saw 9 deer.  One a 4 pointer, a button buck and the rest does.


----------



## Triple C

Headed down tomorrow for what feels like opening day!  Not a single, comfortable hunt so far this year.  Rain, rain, rain and more rain.  Next 6 days look awesome!!!  My sons, a buddy from out of state and I will be sitting in a stand tomorrow afternoon and get after em until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## jbird1

Will be hunting Fri-Sun with my son and should be a full camp...he is looking to upgrade from last years first deer, a yearling.  We had a couple of sits several weeks ago that were kinda warm so looking forward to a couple of clear, crisp days in the woods.  Good luck to everybody.


----------



## frdstang90

Anybody seeing any action pick up?


----------



## jbird1

frdstang90 said:


> Anybody seeing any action pick up?



I haven't been there but I'm getting reports of a lot of bucks on the move and some chasing.  There was a good 8 killed on our place yesterday morning cruising.  The does on our place have been few and far between so if you happen to be in the vicinity of a hot doe, hang on to your hat.  This weekend looks to have the makings for some decent action.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Bucks moving good last 2 days...*

From what I have been told by my club members who are hunting.  We also have a trespasser that has been hunting our property in a secluded spot.  He was caught yesterday and warned to not show back up again unless he wanted the Law called on him.  Brave guy to tote a stand 150+ yards from his property line onto ours and climb a tree with a double ladder not 75 yards away.  Young local guy who thinks he can hunt whereever in the county supposedly.


----------



## frdstang90

jbird1 said:


> I haven't been there but I'm getting reports of a lot of bucks on the move and some chasing.  There was a good 8 killed on our place yesterday morning cruising.  The does on our place have been few and far between so if you happen to be in the vicinity of a hot doe, hang on to your hat.  This weekend looks to have the makings for some decent action.



That is what I am hoping for with last Thursday-Sunday being a disappointment.


----------



## jbird1

frdstang90 said:


> That is what I am hoping for with last Thursday-Sunday being a disappointment.



It's the right time so I hope the deer cooperate. I usually notice the bulk of the primary rutting activity die down after about Nov. 17th.  I have seen a few chase scenes in and around Thanksgiving but not many.


----------



## Arrow3

I hunted in Oconee County yesterday morning and deer were moving great. I saw 16


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Great AM hunt*

My son had a great AM hunt. Nice 8 and huge 12. Taken in clouds creek area. Bucks came thru about a hour apart. Bucks are with does or just walking and searching. Hicks deer cooler was packed with some really great bucks.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*One more picture*

Proud of him. He has put in a lot of time in getting a real nice one.


----------



## kmax

Nice deer. Congratulations to him! 

We've seen some good chasing activity the last couple of days just South of Lexington. Several like the one pictured below were checking scrapes regularly until just a few days ago. The cameras haven't shown them on the scrapes anymore since the rain quit, and cooler weather moved in. I would think they're mostly locked in on does now.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Congrats to your son!  Awesome double buck morning!  Just got back from 3 days of hunting.  Lots of deer seen.  My son took our largest to date this morning.  I'll post up pics and the story later today.


----------



## frdstang90

I have hunted all day today except about two hours at lunch and I haven't seen a deer yet.


----------



## Triple C

*Pretty good buck...*

Yesterday morning my son was set up in a loc-on on edge of swamp.  Bottom land hardwoods and beaver sloughs.  Bout 7:30 a doe comes from back in the swamp at a steady trot.  Not far behind her was this big guy giving chase.  Buck ends up at 5 yds from his stand.  Steep angle for an arrow but spot on in the shot.  Buck ran bout 30 yds and piled up in sight.

We hunted from Wednesday afternoon until Saturday morning.  Lots of deer movement.  I'll post up pics of the "swamp scene" later tonite.


----------



## Triple C

Got pic from swamp to upload from my iPad.  Here's a pic from the swamp.


----------



## deerbuster

Great deer! I'll be up the week of Thanksgiving, what kind of activity should I expect to see?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*That is a nice buck CCC*

Congrats to your son.  My buddy took another big 12 of our clouds creek club yesterday afternoon.  It should score in the high 130s/low 140s.  And we had a young man miss a deer sitting with his dad and his dad claims it was the biggest deer he has seen in GA and he has seen a lot of good ones.  Yesterday was crazy good, as a group of 6 of us, we ended up seeing over 20 bucks total, 3 very nice bucks harvested and 2 other shooters missed and 2 shooters let walk by the hunter.  I let a very promising 8 point go by me last night hoping it would go by my youngest son sitting down the ridge from me.  It didn't show up for him   I don't recall ever seeing a day in the woods like we saw yesterday, it was special   Heck, we probably want see many more deer this year, but that one day made a season.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Based on previous years...*



deerbuster said:


> Great deer! I'll be up the week of Thanksgiving, what kind of activity should I expect to see?



I believe you might still run into a few bucks still chasing.  My youngest son killed a good 8 2 years ago the day before Thanksgiving pushing a doe hard.  Actually, there were 3 bucks pushing her that AM.  I will be in the woods all next week as well, so we will find out.


----------



## jbird1

Great bucks, y'all!  Stang, our weekend went about like yours so I feel you're pain.  Our woods were dead when just a few days ago they were chasing good.  We'll be after 'em next weekend again so have our fingers crossed.


----------



## kmax

The bucks were cruising and chasing does all over our property this morning just South of Lexington. My son was able to get the one pictured here, and it was chasing a doe as well.


----------



## Triple C

deerbuster said:


> Great deer! I'll be up the week of Thanksgiving, what kind of activity should I expect to see?



deerbuster...Agree with BD's assessment.  2nd week of November has been magical on our place the last few years and this year was no different.  Thanksgiving may not be quite the chasing but still good.  Seems like we're seeing more does on our place.  We've hardly taken any does the past few years and it's paying dividends.


----------



## Triple C

kmax said:


> The bucks were cruising and chasing does all over our property this morning just South of Lexington. My son was able to get the one pictured here, and it was chasing a doe as well.



kmax...Congrats to your son.  Very nice buck!  Lots of memory maker moments for dads and sons this year in OC!!!


----------



## kmax

Thanks, Triple C. It's been a good season so far.


----------



## Broncobird

Buford Dawg  Is your club close to Sandy Cross? Trying to figure out if any of you all are in our area we are on Dora Bushhill rd there is a big club before you get to us and clouds creek run across the back of our property.


----------



## frdstang90

jbird1 said:


> Great bucks, y'all!  Stang, our weekend went about like yours so I feel you're pain.  Our woods were dead when just a few days ago they were chasing good.  We'll be after 'em next weekend again so have our fingers crossed.


Yep maybe next weekend.  I sat in stand until 2:00 today and only saw two small bucks around 10:20.  Definitely wasn't the weekend I had hoped for.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*PM sent*



Broncobird said:


> Buford Dawg  Is your club close to Sandy Cross? Trying to figure out if any of you all are in our area we are on Dora Bushhill rd there is a big club before you get to us and clouds creek run across the back of our property.



 check your PM


----------



## hicktownboy

Looks like cooler temps this upcoming weekend. Planning on putting some hours in the stand Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## frdstang90

I am starting to get excited about giving it another shot this weekend.


----------



## jbird1

We'll be after 'em Sat.-Mon....anyone have any reports from the last few days?


----------



## benbishop6602

*Good luck this weekend in oglethorpe co*



hicktownboy said:


> Looks like cooler temps this upcoming weekend. Planning on putting some hours in the stand Saturday and Sunday.



Good luck this weekend
 . Has it been slow in Oglethorpe too ? Ive seen 0 rut activity in Meriwether county this year so far ?


----------



## Arrow3

My deer season is about over. Had a great opening morning of duck season. ..


----------



## Todd E

jbird1 said:


> We'll be after 'em Sat.-Mon....anyone have any reports from the last few days?



My trail cams show that chasing was from 11/09-11/15. 
Racked bucks(other than dinks) are not showing. Have been killed or haven't made it back. In our neck……the woods were dead today.


----------



## frdstang90

Me and my son saw 2 does and a small 8 yesterday.  We are sitting in stand now giving it another shot.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Got 9 days to get after it*

I am down at my club thru next Sunday   Our clubs also saw bucks very active the dates Todd mentions with best days being Nov 13 - 15. Several strong bucks were taken on one of my clubs.  With that said my neighbor club in sandy cross took 2 decent 8 yesterday AM that chased does off my club. I was sitting in a tree within several hundred yards when they were shooting. I had both those 8's on camera recently. Not shooters per our club.  talking to the gentlemen that killed one of them he told me they have seen strong chasing every weekend for 3 weekends now. I haven't seen it on my side of the property line. Good luck to all remainder of season.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> My deer season is about over. Had a great opening morning of duck season. ..



That's pic deserves to be framed and hung over your fireplace!  Congrats on a fine morning!  

Just got back from our place.  No signs of any chasing.  Doe groups and a few yearling bucks coming into the food plots late afternoons.  Not a single shooter seen this weekend.


----------



## Broncobird

Seen several nice bucks this weekend all out looking for does .Seen small buck chasing.Most I have seen all year.


----------



## Broncobird

Buford Dawg Did you get your PM?


----------



## Todd E

We've had a tough year. Started out good with seeing many deer and quality bucks, that we let walk multiple times. Received news that they were dropped on adjacent property. Rut rolls around and as norm…..the two good ones go off trolling to their breeding grounds. Chase phase showed only dinks on cam and from stands. I pulled three cams Saturday night in the dark, reviewed the cards, and said "I'm done." Hog feeder going up after Thanksgiving. I will go get my freezer meat on our S GA place. 21 straight days of hunting took its toll on me. Worked for two days. had high hopes for Saturday and low temps. Nothing. Hit alarm this morning and said no way. Going back to sleep. Steam cleaned carpet in our house. Mrs said she was going to walk dogs and let it dry. On a whim, I just took off for a couple of hours. Ended up with this guy in my lap making a scrape, rub urinating, demolishing licking branch. Boom. Burnt powder always cures frustration and boredom.


----------



## Triple C

Todd...I'd say you created some good karma by steam cleaning the carpet!  Congrats on a fine buck!  As for folks shooting up all the bucks...I was in Bell's this past friday at the deli counter.  Guy next to me asked if I'd been hunting.  Then proceeds to tell me they shot 7 good bucks on their lease south of Crawford the previous weekend!  Sheez!  Sorta glad they're not hunting next to our place.  I feel your pain on letting decent bucks walk only to have em shot next door.  All part of deer hunting in GA I guess.  Personally, I love seeing a really mature buck cruising thru the woods.  They are majestic animals.  Kind of interesting to see some of the monsters that are taken around the outskirts of Atlanta where it's archery only.  GA produces some incredible bucks if they live long enough to mature.  Hard to get em to 4.5 or older in typical piedmont clubs.

Love our place in Oglethorpe County and really enjoy the active thread that many post on here.  Feel like I know most of you guys.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Congrats Todd*

Nice buck.  Way to go. I am still deer less myself. Still trying to get one for my youngest. He is hanging with it. He let a basket 8 walk last night and it got shot by a fellow club member.  But it had 4 to a side which is our club rule on that club. Not only is my adjacent neighbors hurting our ability to grow big bucks but some of my fellow club members.  Happy thanksgiving to all you OC hunters.


----------



## frdstang90

Triple C said:


> Todd...I'd say you created some good karma by steam cleaning the carpet!  Congrats on a fine buck!  As for folks shooting up all the bucks...I was in Bell's this past friday at the deli counter.  Guy next to me asked if I'd been hunting.  Then proceeds to tell me they shot 7 good bucks on their lease south of Crawford the previous weekend!  Sheez!  Sorta glad they're not hunting next to our place.  I feel your pain on letting decent bucks walk only to have em shot next door.  All part of deer hunting in GA I guess.  Personally, I love seeing a really mature buck cruising thru the woods.  They are majestic animals.  Kind of interesting to see some of the monsters that are taken around the outskirts of Atlanta where it's archery only.  GA produces some incredible bucks if they live long enough to mature.  Hard to get em to 4.5 or older in typical piedmont clubs.
> 
> Love our place in Oglethorpe County and really enjoy the active thread that many post on here.  Feel like I know most of you guys.



Sounds like my season has been like a lot of others.  I hunt in the Stephens Community  and had several shooters on camera before season and was looking forward to the rut hitting.   It has been a disappointment so far as I have let a couple decent 8 pointers walk as we try to manage what we shoot and am still waiting on my first deer of the season.  On a positive note my son did get to bust a cap on a big hog that pushed close to 300 lbs Sunday morning.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Been a great year for me...*

As most of u know I am about my 2 boys getting nice bucks yearly. Goal #1. Accomplished this year as my youngest got a nice 10 this AM. Running a doe hard. So happy that both boys connected. I am deer less but who cares   It has been fun year for us.


----------



## Broncobird

Nice deer congrats to your son!!


----------



## jbird1

Congrats!


----------



## kmax

Congratulations to your son, Buford Dog!


----------



## kmax

My wife and I got a chance to hunt below Lexington this morning. When the breeze started picking up, we thought that we might not see too much. However, a little after 9 she was able to witness two bucks fighting, and get a shot at the one pictured below. It turned out to be a great morning!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Congrats to your wife there Kmax*

Very nice buck.


----------



## Arrow3

Killed a couple for my neighbor on Tuesday in Sandy Cross.  Still looking for me one big doe . I hope to take it with my bow over the next week or so...


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> As most of u know I am about my 2 boys getting nice bucks yearly. Goal #1. Accomplished this year as my youngest got a nice 10 this AM. Running a doe hard. So happy that both boys connected. I am deer less but who cares   It has been fun year for us.


BD...Congrats to your youngest son!  Ain't nothing better than seeing your kids, (in my case...kids and grandkids), having success in the woods.  I still get a kick out of my grown boys harvesting a deer!



kmax said:


> My wife and I got a chance to hunt below Lexington this morning. When the breeze started picking up, we thought that we might not see too much. However, a little after 9 she was able to witness two bucks fighting, and get a shot at the one pictured below. It turned out to be a great morning!


Congrats kmax to your wife on a fine buck!



Arrow3 said:


> Killed a couple for my neighbor on Tuesday in Sandy Cross.  Still looking for me one big doe . I hope to take it with my bow over the next week or so...


Arrow...That looks like an old school BLR .308.  How long you had that gun?  I love the BLRs.


----------



## Triple C

*Not a deer but grandson mighty proud of his harvest!*

Took my grandson Saturday morning for his 1st solo sit in a tree stand.  He turns 12 at the end of this week.  He was pumped.  Had his HSS body harness on and watched him climb the 12' ladder stand and hook his strap into the tree belt.  No deer that morning but afterwards he got on his 1st bow harvest.  Pretty special morning fro Poppy!


----------



## Arrow3

Mr C. I bought it last year from a coworkers dad.  It's a 1972 Belgium made BLR


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Thanksgiving week...*

So, my 15 YO and I hung out at deer camp in Sandy Cross all week for most part.  Deer sightings were decent the days before Thanksgiving and as already reported, my son got a nice buck.  Thanksgiving day thru Sunday was not so good.  Lots of doe shooting on neighbors and very little sightings on our clubs.  What few does we saw got a pass.  It was a wonderful week to be in camp and the woods with our families and friends once again.  We are going to take some time away from hunting for several weeks and catch our breathes.  If anyone is aware of potential hunting property for lease or any clubs looking for members, please keep me in mind.  We are quality minded, let the does and young bucks walk, etc....  

Triple C, we need to get the young boys together for a squirrel hunt once deer season is over.  

Good luck to all OC hunters remainder of season.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> So, my 15 YO and I hung out at deer camp in Sandy Cross all week for most part.  Deer sightings were decent the days before Thanksgiving and as already reported, my son got a nice buck.  Thanksgiving day thru Sunday was not so good.  Lots of doe shooting on neighbors and very little sightings on our clubs.  What few does we saw got a pass.  It was a wonderful week to be in camp and the woods with our families and friends once again.  We are going to take some time away from hunting for several weeks and catch our breathes.  If anyone is aware of potential hunting property for lease or any clubs looking for members, please keep me in mind.  We are quality minded, let the does and young bucks walk, etc....
> 
> *Triple C, we need to get the young boys together for a squirrel hunt once deer season is over.  *
> 
> Good luck to all OC hunters remainder of season.



BD...You got that right!  If I hear about any land coming up for lease around us I'll let you know.

Got 2 of our mounts from last year back over Thanksgiving.  We been hunting our place since 2011.  Didn't take a buck until 2012.  Took one doe last year and none so far this year in an effort to make sure we have plenty of doe(s) using our place year round.  Here's a pic of most of the bucks we've taken since 2012.  Smallest one, 1st from the left on the bottom was my grandson's 1st buck.  Largest one, age and weight wise, was taken by grandson last year.


----------



## jbird1

Pretty bucks, Mr. C....looks like y'all have some width in the genes on your place...very nice!

We seem to have two different style bucks/antlers prevalent on our place.  One is a darker, more narrow rack with really long tines and main beams and usually have more points.  They can be beautiful little 8's as 1.5 yr olds.  They also seem smaller bodied and typically have more of a brownish coat.  We call them "pretty boys."  The other style is a larger bodied, greyish colored deer.  Their racks are lighter in color and wider with more mass and shorter tines.  They usually max out as main frame 8 it seems.  These guys are the "heavys" I believe.

I know Oglethorpe was stocked with Texas deer and a few other varieties so I'm assuming that's how we get both.  This is non-scientific, anecdotal evidence from the past 30 years or so.


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Pretty bucks, Mr. C....looks like y'all have some width in the genes on your place...very nice!
> 
> We seem to have two different style bucks/antlers prevalent on our place.  One is a darker, more narrow rack with really long tines and main beams and usually have more points.  They can be beautiful little 8's as 1.5 yr olds.  They also seem smaller bodied and typically have more of a brownish coat.  We call them "pretty boys."  The other style is a larger bodied, greyish colored deer.  Their racks are lighter in color and wider with more mass and shorter tines.  They usually max out as main frame 8 it seems.  These guys are the "heavys" I believe.
> 
> I know Oglethorpe was stocked with Texas deer and a few other varieties so I'm assuming that's how we get both.  This is non-scientific, anecdotal evidence from the past 30 years or so.



jbird...Funny you should say that about the different type racks.  I've thought the exact same thing.  Told my boys we must have a lot of those Texas genes running around.


----------



## frdstang90

I had one of my best days in the woods Sunday morning.  Saw 9 deer with two different bucks chasing. It is unusual seeing chasing this late in the season but it has been a crazy one for me.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Why must people trespass?*

First, it was dead at my clubs this weekend.  One doe seen by 5 members hunting.  Very little deer on our trailcams and all at night.  On another note, we found a double ladder stand and piles of corn on one of our properties from a adjacent neighboring property.  So, both of my OC clubs have run into trespassers this year, thankfully we know who to call and get it addressed   BTW, still looking for any leads on potential clubs that need members or property that I can lease, big or small.


----------



## Triple C

*How do you rate you 2015 season?*

With deer season winding down, just curious how you guys rate your deer hunting in OC this year.  With so many complaining on the forum about lack of deer in their area I'm hoping we don't see the same thing here.  

We've taken 1 buck and 1 doe from our place this season.  Passed on a bunch of deer, both bucks and doe.  Much fewer bucks on camera than what we had before the season opened so I'm just assuming the neighbors have taken a number of them.  No worries...we always seem to have a few decent bucks make it thru the season.  We're treating the doe population as off-limits for the most part, never taking more than 1 or 2 per season.  Hoping we can continue to increase the number of deer that call our place home and avoid the "not seeing any deer" scenario.  How bout you guys?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*I give it a 8*

Been a good year, seen about the same amount of deer.  Early season (up thru Thanksgiving) sightings were steady.  Both my son's took nice bucks.  I have killed nothing which is fine.  I saw nothing nice enough to pull the trigger.  Our clouds creek club was much better this year, the neighbors did not shoot up the woods as they did last year.  And we took some strong bucks off of it.  As far as I know, we have taken no does off of it.  Our Sandy Cross club was about normal, as far as I know only 3 bucks have been harvested off of it, but I do not know for sure.  I think 5 or 6 does have been harvested. At my SC club, one of our fellow neighbors continues to be brown its down, so that has some effect on us.  They are good people, we talk some thru the season, their philosophy doesn't line up with our, but that is ok.  

Only downside to the season is we have had trespassing issues from local neighbors on both clubs and have run into corn baiting issues as well from neighbors.  We are re-posting all the property lines the week after Xmas and removing several stands that have been placed on our property this year by those neighbors   If anyone is down the week after Xmas and want to meet up at the Sandy Cross café for breakfast after a morning hunt, hit me up.

Finally, I hope DNR continues to assess our doe herd.  Continue to see less and less each year.  It was nice to not hear all the gun shots early in the year, but when the doe days came in in November, there was lots of shooting around our SC club.  Hoping the decrease in does days in the next few years will allow the herd to build back up around us.  I do think it saved a few this year, maybe not many but a few.


----------



## jbird1

Deer sightings were down on our place for the most part this year...especially does.  Most of the deer sighted were small bucks.  The peak of the pre-rut hit during the week, 9th-13th,  and a member who was able to be there saw some decent action.  Personally, I saw more hog/yote than deer for the first time which is a little disturbing.  Acorns were spotty at best and I get the feeling there could have been some feeders running on neighboring properties.

With all that being said, I enjoyed my time in the woods with family and friends.  You can't get these days back so it was time well spent.  I too hope the doe day restrictions will boost the herd in the coming years.


----------



## Triple C

BD...I'll be down most of next week.  Just shot you a pm to see when we can hook up at the cafe.

Hoping a lot of folks are serious about laying off the does.  It was nice not hearing boom boom early on in the season but man did that take a turn when ES days came in!  Be just as nice to see a few more mature 4.5 yr old and older bucks cruising thru the woods as well.  Hard to get em to that age.

Merry Christmas to all fellow Oglethorpe County hunters!  Wishing all a great 2016!!!  Already looking forward to a 2016 thread.


----------



## frdstang90

It has been a rough year on our club.  1 deer killed out of 16 members on 900 acres. I let a decent 8 walk second weekend of gun season but I am regretting it now.  I knew it was going to be a bad season when I broke my wrist the weekend before bow season started.  Well there is always next season.


----------



## hicktownboy

Really strange hunting in January. I saw a ton of deer in our food plots this past weekend including several bucks that had already shed.


----------



## frdstang90

My son and I saw quite a bit of movement last weekend.  Just all does I reckon.  I didn't look close enough to see if they had already shed their horns.


----------



## Chestnut

*oglethrope co*

WOW ,, what a wet season , ( ever where ) / was looking forward to getting back to Oglethorpe  
 guess the rain saved a lot of bucks ??
 got the truck stuck at camp TODAY   moving camper     
    know rain good for the plots they are looking great . 
 just too much for the roads and me 
 hope it dry in March and April
 chestnut


----------



## Todd E

………………………..
Two does and one buck. I'm glad it's over. Time to move on to other things.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Yep, time to squirrel hunt and get ready for turkeys*

I went down Saturday, winterized my camper and officially shut down the camp till turkey season.  Went by my clubs and pulled all my cameras.  All I had were a few small bucks and a few does.  Cameras were over food plots and scrapes/licking branches.  2 of the bucks had already shed a antler as they only had one.  Very disappointed at the small number of deer on my cameras at my SC club.  Very few and the cameras have been out for over a month.  Somewhat concerning   Time to get ready for turkey season, hadn't seen much sign of them this year deer hunting, so not sure what to expect there.  We will see I guess.


----------



## Arrow3

I started us a 2016 thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9998949#post9998949


----------

